# bad ground on winch?



## jk2k5 (Jun 10, 2013)

My warn winch has been sparking for awhile when in use. It sparks from the cable when it touches the metal at the guide. I am no electrician but my guess is a bad ground. I had a nice wreck recently and had to use it to pull me up the side of a six foot ditch. Even then when giving it gas the brute force 750 was trying to stall like it was draining too much juice. Any suggestions would be great. I can only figure it is a bad ground somewhere. Warn fixed/replaced the winch once in the past when the cable actually ate through the pins that hold it together at the spool. Since then I have tried to be more careful with guiding the wire so it does not build up in one area just can't figure out the sparking.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a winch do that once. I replaced it. The cable is energized with 12v. That why it stalls the bike. It is effectively grounding out your battery when the cable touchstone the fairlead. I never found the root cause. Something inside the winch is shorted to the case or the spool, that's my guess. Maybe taking it apart and cleaning it will solve it.

----that is all---


----------

